# "Sneak Peak" My Ranger 900 !!



## J2!

I'm finally finishing my new Ranger, just a couple little things left to do. Jody at Outkast is sending me some plates to go on the side of the bed where the green ranger stickers were, they will be metal and powder coated the same color as the lift and have "Ranger" cut out of them. Just a run down, it's an Outkast Fabworx 5" lift with Cobra +3 axles, 15" Diesels with 33" TSL Boggers, Fusion Ipod Stereo, Kicker speakers, 7500 lumens of light on front (3 floods, 2 spots), Polaris Brushguard, plastics painted to match lift, and a home made roof made out of 1/8" diamond plate and sprayed with linex bedliner. I didn't want to go huge or anything so I tried to keep it as "practical" and trail friendly as possible. It has 20" of ground clearance all the way around, outside lugs to outside lugs is 69" front, and 67" rear. They had to widen it a bit in the front for the plunge on the axles to work. All in all it turned out pretty good. Sorry for it being dirty, didn't have time to hose it down. I also was reading the thread about the quality of welds on the gorilla lifts so I thought I would share a few shots of Outkasts' work !! Here are a few pics, will try and get some more when it is complete !!!


----------



## brutemike

Looking good.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Real Nice!! Like that blue alot!


----------



## Big D

I see some amazing mud pictures in your future.
...and a few extra baths for your buddy there.


----------



## J2!

Yeah my buddy "BJ", well he is just a mess, he likes it more than I do I think. EVERY time it cranks up he's there on the seat !!!!! LMAO


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dude tht is nice !! Did u get those boggers new or craigslist special? And what clutch work u got goin on? Either way hope to see some action shots!


----------



## J2!

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Dude tht is nice !! Did u get those boggers new or craigslist special? And what clutch work u got goin on? Either way hope to see some action shots!


I bought them new from 4wheelonline. No clutch work yet, gonna see how it does before I dump more money into it. These new Rangers are geared pretty low so I really don't think I'm gonna have to do any, as long as I cruise it in low most of the time. So far no issues at all riding around the house here, even in high. This won't be a mud bike, I have my kitty for that, this will just be for creek riding and drinkin' beer, and an occasional mudhole to get to the creeks !!


----------



## sloboy

:aargh4: my stupid computer wont let me see the pics!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice!!!! looks great


----------



## 2010Bruterider

It looks great. That dog looks like a very happy camper. Good job J2. Those boggers look sick on it.


----------



## Johnnypantz

Good looking buggy. 


Jody does some nice work.


----------



## Mudforce

Looks pretty cool! But why truck tires?


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

Looking good. You going to have to take me for a ride.


----------



## muddaholic 09

looks very very nice!!!


----------



## J2!

Mudforce said:


> Looks pretty cool! But why truck tires?


 I wanted to put terms on it but for sandy creek riding I thought these might be better, they won't dig as bad and have a flatter profile, and HOPEFULLY be a little more forgiving on my axles and other parts. Not to mention they should wear like iron and last a long time. They were only six pounds heavier than the terms which really isn't much at all.


----------



## Polaris425

WOW! NICE! :rockn:


----------



## sloboy

Where you get that front bumper at? Keep me updated on how those boggers do, I been thinking about putting a set on mine.


----------



## 10txram

Looks good! Love the blue also..


----------



## J2!

sloboy said:


> Where you get that front bumper at? Keep me updated on how those boggers do, I been thinking about putting a set on mine.


It's just a Polaris front brushguard, $200 and it fits right to the stock front bumper. It actually comes in three pieces and you bolt it all together. I bought it with the bike from the dealer. I'll let you know how these boggers do, and if I will need any clutch work to turn them in the mud I'll hit you up. What did you do to waterproof the cheesy arse fuse box on yours ?????? I mean it has NO gasket or anything like my kitty, just wide open ALL the way around. Don't really want to hack up a brand new bike and fuse box if ya know what I mean > LOL I got every thing else figured out except that.:thinking:


----------



## sloboy

I di greased everything,,,about all there is to do. I had trouble with my belt cover leaking, I just smeared some RTV around it. I havent been in nothing thick but it pulls the OL2's great in low.


----------



## J2!

sloboy said:


> I di greased everything,,,about all there is to do. I had trouble with my belt cover leaking, I just smeared some RTV around it. I havent been in nothing thick but it pulls the OL2's great in low.


Was your cover leaking from the front or the back ? I have heard they have a problem leaking from the back side. Haven't had mine in Any deep water yet, guess nats will be the first good test.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Just about all polaris's leak from behind the first and secondary clutches ...i just pulled both mine off and smeared a good bit of RTV on the original seals and all is good now


----------



## sloboy

I really dont know. I pulled the clutches took the back housing off, there is no sealing agent behind the hole for the secondary shaft, the hole for the primary shaft has a sponge like piece. I silicone around these two places. The bolts have a rubber washer behind them. Put the cover on then smeered black RTV around where the cover meets. Are you going to snorkel yours? SO far I have just ran my belts up right below the lip of the bed and ran the air box over behind the seat in the middle. I ran the rear end hose up to the belt snorkels, even the gas tank vent. Ran the front diff up under the hood. There is a duck bill that needs to be sealed on the air box intake boot. Just putting it this out there for ya.


----------



## Mudforce

J2! said:


> I wanted to put terms on it but for sandy creek riding I thought these might be better, they won't dig as bad and have a flatter profile, and HOPEFULLY be a little more forgiving on my axles and other parts. Not to mention they should wear like iron and last a long time. They were only six pounds heavier than the terms which really isn't much at all.


Makes scenes to me!


----------



## J2!

sloboy said:


> I really dont know. I pulled the clutches took the back housing off, there is no sealing agent behind the hole for the secondary shaft, the hole for the primary shaft has a sponge like piece. I silicone around these two places. The bolts have a rubber washer behind them. Put the cover on then smeered black RTV around where the cover meets. Are you going to snorkel yours? SO far I have just ran my belts up right below the lip of the bed and ran the air box over behind the seat in the middle. I ran the rear end hose up to the belt snorkels, even the gas tank vent. Ran the front diff up under the hood. There is a duck bill that needs to be sealed on the air box intake boot. Just putting it this out there for ya.


Nah wasn't planning on a full snorkle job, that's why I put the lift on to try and avoid all that since the air inlets are as high as they are. Polaris was actually thinkin bout us on that one. I did run the belt exhaust up between the bed and cab as far as I could, so it's as high or higher than the side air inlets. I just used a 3" to 2" rubber reducer and did pvc the rest of the way up cause I really didn't want to drill holes and bring it up behind the seat, plus if I ever have to put it back stock for warranty work they can't say HEY you had this snorkled. As far as the diffs go I'm gonna steal an idea from my kitty, the kitties have an accordian type deal that lets them breathe without having to run the hoses up which is actually a VERY good design so that's what I'm gonna do with them. I'm still trying to figure out how in the heck I'm gonna seal up this fuse box, I'm not gonna leave it like it is that's for sure, I mean it's just wide open all the way around with NO kind of gasket or ANYTHING to seal it up, my kitty actually has a rubber gasket in it like some of the wire connectors and I just tie wrap it to make sure it is sealed good.. Bad Polaris design for sure. I can't figure out why they took all the intakes up high on the sides to keep water out and just dropped the ball on the fuse box. All I know is I GOT to seal it up some how, I DO NOT want water getting in there. I don't have a clutch puller for this thing yet so getting to the back of the cv cover is still up in the air. And thanks for the heads up on the duckbill I missed that one !!!


----------



## Johnnypantz

If you guys decide to snorkel these 900s, they are super easy. I've had my hands on two so far, and much easier than the 800s.


----------



## JPs300

Looks sweet man, good luck with it.


----------



## phreebsd

good looking ride


----------



## J2!

Added a few pics since it's finally done. Got the plates for the bed, they were suppose to say Ranger, but I thought these looked cool. They were cut out for the 800 though, got some more coming to fit my bed. Pics really don't do the light justice, will get a short video clip soon showing the diffrence. Was awsome having alot of light at Mud Nats, best money I spent on it yet. LOL


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Good lord!! I kno those duallys are bright with tht many!


----------



## Polaris425

looks awesome! :rockn: still really diggin that blue too


----------



## Atchley

That thing is freaking sick! I want more pics and a video!!!


----------



## gpinjason

Sweet Ranger... I'm about to buy a 900 XP.. this thing is gonna get me in trouble... LOL


----------

